# Tree worker air lifted to hospital (few details)



## Tree Services (Jan 19, 2013)

I will update when more info is available. 

By Susan Salisbury
Palm Beach Post Staff Writer
Jupiter Farms — A person who fell from a tree this morning in the 11400 block of Sandy Run in Jupiter Farms has been taken by Trauma Hawk to St. Mary’s Medical Center in West Palm Beach.
Palm Beach County Fire Rescue Capt. Albert Borroto said the person was working in the tree when he or she fell. The call was received at 8:47 a.m. No further information was available.


----------

